# Delonghi, weak coffee?! what am i doing wrong!



## raroberts95

I am a newbie in terms of at home coffee makers and machines. I was a barista for just under 3 years and am obsessed with everything about coffee. In a bid to save money (and stop giving it to companies like starbucks.. ) I invested in a nespresso, quickly decided it wasn't for me as it lacked every element of coffee that I love and brought a Delonghi ECC221. The machine is fab, it has a milk steamer and expresso section, which is all I need, for now. However, the coffee that comes out is so incredibly weak. I've tried Starbucks level 5 (the strongest bean) I've tried Ocado level 4, Waitrose level 5 and they all taste the same, weak and like dishwater. I've used ALL three of these coffees before by boiling the water in a small milk pan and they were strong, very strong and using far less coffee (a teaspoon) compared to a scoop that I'm using now. After some advice from my aunt I tried double packing the coffee, filling it up, pressing it down and filling it up again till I have as much in there as possible and still the colour of my coffee is more like tea than anything else. Does anybody have any advice. Is my machine faulty? Am I just doing something wrong? I like my coffee strong!

thanks for any help!

(for reference this is the machine: http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10701_10001_325004903960?CMP=SSH&tmcampid=28&tmad=c&sku=7926615&ci_src=18615224&ci_sku=7926615&placmp=SSH_6999963655_331016061_20397783621&mkwid=srbWBzZtG%7cpcrid%7c81701839941%7cpkw%7c%7cpmt%7c%7cpdv%7cc%7cprd%7c7926615&gclid=CjwKEAiAh560BRDu-aD93r-J_zoSJACrxZG21dhSOZUOrTsEyK-7dc5PkW7JILGmiYrZH-jP-pcgRBoCM5Tw_wcB )


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Supermarket coffee is going to be stale - even as beans. If you're using pre-ground, even worse. If you don't have your own grinder, maybe it's time to think about getting one. Then you can grind your own freshly roasted beans which will produce a very different espresso to that made from stale supermarket beans.


----------



## Glenn

Go back to basics.

Do you have a grinder?

If so, buy wholebean and grind fresh

Do you have a set of scales?

Ideally to 0.1g but even kitchen scales to 1g will be fine for now

Weigh the grinds into your portafilter

For now - fill to the top of the portafilter, level off and report back on how many grams are in the basket

Do you have a tamper (not the plastic one that comes with the machine)

Until you do it's not worth trying to make a decent cup


----------



## raroberts95

I don't have my own grinder no, I knew it would make a difference but not to this extent! I'll definitely have to invest in one to get the taste I'm used to. I've been using 14g of ground coffee, its new coffee but it isn't freshly ground. I don't have my own tamper either, in reality does the tamper make a big difference or is it more important to have the coffee grinder? I'm a university student so can't easily buy all the equipment at once so need to prioritise!

thanks for your help!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Coffee grinder is crucial to get the best out of the bean. Tamper is also important. Good news is the cost of a tamper isn't that much.


----------



## Glenn

Get a tamper first, then scales then a grinder.

Without a tamper you are not going to get an evenly distributed puck.

Check out the deals from our forum sponsors by clicking their banners. Even on a budget you'll be able to make great coffee.


----------



## Dr Blunderbrain

Also very new around here but I've found many good articles on these boards and many knowledgable members of the forum who can help. With your Barista experience I expect you know how to prepare and pull good shots and that your coffee will only be as good as the ingredients and effort that go into it.

check out your local coffee houses (or ask in on the forum) for bean recommendations and recipie tips.


----------



## Syenitic

To the OP, the advice given above is completely sound. Ideally buy fresh, grind yourself...but if as you say you are living as a student, then I know that is easier said than achieved. So if buying pre-packed, try to figure what the pack is designed for - french press grind will race thru' your machine. Try to find one that is for at least a stove top.

I am wondering if the supermarket coffees you have been using are pretty coarsely ground? How long does it take your machine to provide you with a 'shot'? Thinking maybe that your machine is pushing the water past coffee rocks and leaving the best bits behind?

I think even 'stale' supermarket coffee should produce something a little more than a tea colour, it might not produce a taste acceptable to some (most) here but once you get the dark syrup liquor from those 'old' beans you will have proven your machine is perhaps able to extract. Then you can move on and improve, don't discount the machinery - it might well be ok


----------



## TomBurtonArt

The machine you are using also has a pressurised basket, replacing this with an unpressurised one may help things when you get a tamper/grinder & scales.

If you are on a tight budget you should look for second hand gear on here, something like an Iberital MC2 grinder or a hand grinder and a made by knock/motta/torr tamper (assuming you can get one to fit the basket size of your delonghi. 49mm perhaps?) cheap ebay 0.1g 500g limit jewelry scales will work fine.

If you get into things, you will probably want to look to replace the machine with a recommended entry machine such as a second hand Gaggia Classic or Rancillio Silvia, these machines, used properly, will be more than capable of producing espresso better than that you are used to in coffee shops.


----------



## risky

If you're on a really tight budget, I'd investigate brewed methods. Even a basic setup of an aeropress, a rhino grinder and fresh beans will decimate a pre-ground coffee + Delonghi combo in terms of taste.


----------



## SRcoffee

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B015E6WBTC/ref=mp_s_a_1_7?qid=1451818167&sr=8-7&pi=AC_SX220_SY330_QL65&keywords=ineibo&dpPl=1&dpID=318X1RcRjQL&ref=plSrch

I got one of these grinders for brewed at work I think I can grind fine enough for espresso with it.

The handle was welded and that broke so I replaced with a nut and bolt, but if you're on a budget I would consider trying one of those and some freshly roasted from Rave maybe (as the price is budget friendly).


----------



## spinningwoman

I would say, if you don't have a grinder buy pre-ground coffee from a good coffee shop that grinds fresh. In a university town, there is bound to be somewhere good. Don't buy more than you will use in a week at most. Save up for a decent burr grinder - don't waste money on a whirly thing. I got my grinder from someone on this forum and it has been excellent.


----------



## hotmetal

Or get a hand grinder - there are a couple that might be affordable and still produce grinds that will work as espresso. Yes you'll probably get fed up with the effort eventually but at least you'll be able to use fresh coffee without spending £200+ on a grinder.


----------

